# Suggest me a good Bass Headphone for a budget of 1.5k



## SahilAr (Dec 7, 2012)

Need a headphone for listening songs and watching videos...i want super bass and sound quality to be simply superb.The budget is limited to 1.5k mAX!!!Please reply..as i want the headphones very fast.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 7, 2012)

Sennheiser HD 201/202 II . The latter has more bass hence it costs Rs 1899
HD 218 good for compressed music as it dosnt delve deep.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 7, 2012)

monoprice 8323 @ 21$ - eyes closed (but that is if u can get it).
link - *www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id=1082302&p_id=8323&seq=1&format=2


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 7, 2012)

Monoprice are great but by the time it reaches India it will cost close to $60!


----------



## SahilAr (Dec 7, 2012)

I am considering:SENNHEISER HD 202 II -- AUTHORIZED DEALER -READY STOCK | eBay should i buy it?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 7, 2012)

Great,seller is a trusted one no doubt but I believe you can buy it cheaper locally.


----------



## SahilAr (Dec 7, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Great,seller is a trusted one no doubt but I believe you can buy it cheaper locally.



Ok,will buy it locally!


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 7, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Monoprice are great but by the time it reaches India it will cost close to $60!



They indeed are. And quite better than the HD202.
Regarding the customs and shipping - I wrote in the bracket - "that is if u can get it"(for 21$ from a friend or someone else who can get it for u)


----------



## SahilAr (Dec 8, 2012)

Which one to consider if bass is the priority?
MDR-XB300 : Extra Bass (XB) Headphones : Headphones : Sony India
or
Buy Sennheiser HD 202 II Headphone Online At Price Rs.2290 - India


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 8, 2012)

The Sony is plain bad! It has boomy bass. But if you are in to rap,  electronica rock, or electronic music get them at the cost of no midrange and highs.


----------



## SahilAr (Dec 8, 2012)

Nahh...i just fall in love with ma Bollywood,punjabi and some old one's!So,i should go for the HD 202 ii na?If sony is just that bad,i would be good to get the HD 202 ii,in 1-2k budget MaX,riGht?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 8, 2012)

Get HD202II..yeah.


----------



## SahilAr (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks Dude,will be getting HD 202 ii for sure now..and will upload pics too 

I want earphones too for my phone,i searched everywhere but at none of the place i could find it for 500-600 INR 
Does it really costs 1k?


----------



## syamkumar.tpl (Dec 9, 2012)

Buy HD 202 from Pepperfry and you will get it for Rs.1590
register as new user and you will get Rs.700 off coupon..


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 9, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> Thanks Dude,will be getting HD 202 ii for sure now..and will upload pics too
> 
> I want earphones too for my phone,i searched everywhere but at none of the place i could find it for 500-600 INR
> Does it really costs 1k?



Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone | Headphone | Flipkart.com

*www.flipkart.com/panasonic-rp-hje1...BA6&icmpid=reco_pp_same_headphone_headphone_4

Bass - Creative EP 600 Headphone Black Headset Earphone Web Net Chatting Gaming BILL | eBay

Bass - *www.flipkart.com/skullcandy-s2dudz...NH5&icmpid=reco_pp_same_headphone_headphone_3


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 10, 2012)

Dont ever buy skull-candy IEMs - especially in this range - they suck at large.

I have used the creative ep 630 and they are quite a decent buy for ~600/700 and are probably your best bet.



IMO - these are your safe bets - 
1) ep 630 (Used it for a couple of months)
2) she 8500 (friend had this - I used it for a couple of weeks)

Box Pack Creative EP630 In Earphones High Quality OEM Product (New Packing) | eBay

*www.ebay.in/itm/Philips-SHE-8500-2...Domain_203&hash=item2a26c0f381#ht_4076wt_1139


I ve heard the es 18 is also not bad but no comments here as I never used them.


----------



## SahilAr (Dec 10, 2012)

Which one to choose between EP 630,EP 600 and ES18,Bass is the only Priority..


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 10, 2012)

EP 630 = Bass
Philips She 8500 = Well rounded sound compared to the EP
Panasonic = Pretty good for the price and sounds three times their asking price!


----------



## SahilAr (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok,will buy EP 630 for sure,but one question about EP 630:How is the sound quality of EP 630?I know the bass is Superb,what about the sound quality?is it ok,good or average?and btw,I was thinking of buying PL11 for bass,how is PL 11?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 10, 2012)

Let me tell you this - if you re a bass-head - just talk with faun on the forum (check my friend list). He has an IEM - hisound-audio Popo. Hes willing to sell it for 1200. Those IEMs have twice the amount of bass compared to the ep-630. The sound is also warm. Just that the bass will sub-due some of the highs. But if you re a bass head - u just cant afford to miss them.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 10, 2012)

PL 11 good sound for the money ,smooth and good bass if not plenty.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 10, 2012)

Skullcandy smokin buds: bass but lower volume.

Ink'd supreme sound : great balance, and loud.

Riot: moderate bass but loud as anything.

Tekfusion twinwoofers : good, but I like Ink'd supreme sound the best of all.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 11, 2012)

^^Buddy, you sure have not tuned to other options. Skullcandy charges money just for the brand value. Most of the people in India (non-audiophiles) are fascinated by it just because they love flaunting a fancy pair of branded IEMs. You d always be better with sound magic or creative at low budget.

If u can raise ur budget a bit - you ll have VSonic at your disposal at ~2k which are the best bet at that price currently not just in India but everywhere.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 11, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> Which one to choose between EP 630,EP 600 and ES18,Bass is the only Priority..



go for es 18 eyes closed clarity with bass


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Dec 11, 2012)

EP630 is great for bass too and you can't listen at full volume! It's too loud.


----------



## surajr2567 (Dec 11, 2012)

Get Soundmagic E10 from Homeshop18 which costs you exactly 1.5k:
*www.homeshop18.com/sound-magic-e10-ear-headphone-red-black/electronics/audio-video-players/product:30139342/cid:3230/?pos=4


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 11, 2012)

^^ thats a good deal 
If OP can stretch to 1.5k, its a good buy.
I had the e10s. They are a decent pair of IEMs. A bit similar to the tekfusion twinwoofers - but slightly better and far more durable. The twinwoofers are also an awesome buy for a basshead but the build is not good. Especially the strain relief is horrible at the Y joint and one thing is for sure that they wont last more than 4 months for a normal user (1 month for a rough user).


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 11, 2012)

Dont get confused ....

If BASS = EP 630
All Round = Philips she 8500
Neutral = ES18/ES10


----------



## SahilAr (Dec 11, 2012)

Can't get EP630 Less than 750 INR on any of the online sites,i think i have to buy it from Nehru Place.


----------



## surajr2567 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> ^^ thats a good deal
> If OP can stretch to 1.5k, its a good buy.
> I had the e10s. They are a decent pair of IEMs. A bit similar to the tekfusion twinwoofers - but slightly better and far more durable. The twinwoofers are also an awesome buy for a basshead but the build is not good. Especially the strain relief is horrible at the Y joint and one thing is for sure that they wont last more than 4 months for a normal user (1 month for a rough user).



I bought it 15 days ago but not yet touched it.No shipping at my place.Thats why.I am very eager to feel/hear my first headphone(E10) 
Will get it soon.
I hope it doesn't troll me


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 12, 2012)

surajr2567 said:


> I bought it 15 days ago but not yet touched it.No shipping at my place.Thats why.I am very eager to feel/hear my first headphone(E10)
> Will get it soon.
> I hope it doesn't troll me



It sure wont unless u are very unlucky so as to have received a defective piece. Its a good buy at 1.5k


----------



## SahilAr (Dec 18, 2012)

I got HD 202 II Today,Bass is not that good,it's just okay type!


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 18, 2012)

Let it play for 40hrs and only then the true sound of it will come through. Try different sources to check its sound.


----------



## SahilAr (Dec 18, 2012)

I tried Different sources,there was no difference of sound...tried on HTC Chacha,XPS 15 and even Funbook,no difference in the sound!But didn't played the music for 40 hrs,once i play it for 40 hrs i'll let you know.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> I got HD 202 II Today,Bass is not that good,it's just okay type!



Price and place ??


----------



## SahilAr (Dec 18, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Price and place ??



Price was 1.8k and i bought it from ebay,seller was a powerseller i think...i don't remember though whether seller was powerseller or not.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 19, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Let it play for 40hrs and only then the true sound of it will come through. Try different sources to check its sound.



OP said he wants more bass. IMO, Burn in will sort of help to open up the bass. It wont increase it 

And there's a fair chance that OP doesn't even realize the difference especially because he is continuously listening while the burn in process occurs 

As of now, I think the only thing that can help OP would be some BASS Equalizer settings.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 19, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> OP said he wants more bass. IMO, Burn in will sort of help to open up the bass. It wont increase it



Opening up the bass will make him hear extensions in lower end and the Q slope will get better.Hence substantial separation and more distinguished bass notes. You answered it yourself!!

Equalizer will kill the sound! HD 202II has the best sound in that segment.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 19, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Equalizer will kill the sound! HD 202II has the best sound in that segment.



The settling of drivers will sure help distinguish between different frequencies but it wont contribute to much *increase* in the bass (as in it wont punch a thud and there wont be much of a change in the amplitude), it ll just make the low notes *warmer and controlled*. That's just my experience of burn in - yours might differ. In-fact, some audiophiles even argue that the burn in is more of a virtual concept. 

Bass strained Equalizer will reduce the mid range clarity however bass heads like OP seem to least care about that.

In India, you have to settle for HD202 II in that price range. Just hope in days to come, some good IEM/HP manufacturers find their way to India.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 20, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> The settling of drivers will sure help distinguish between different frequencies but it wont contribute to much *increase* in the bass (as in it wont punch a thud and there wont be much of a change in the amplitude), it ll just make the low notes *warmer and controlled*. That's just my experience of burn in - yours might differ. In-fact, some audiophiles even argue that the burn in is more of a virtual concept.
> 
> Bass strained Equalizer will reduce the mid range clarity however bass heads like OP seem to least care about that.
> 
> In India, you have to settle for HD202 II in that price range. Just hope in days to come, some good IEM/HP manufacturers find their way to India.



Sennheiser HD2** and HD4** series are  probably the worst offerings from them.
No matter what you do,they will sound like garbage.
BUT their relatively low priced on ear PX series is surprisingly good.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 20, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Opening up the bass will make him hear extensions in lower end and the Q slope will get better.Hence substantial separation and more distinguished bass notes. You answered it yourself!!
> 
> Equalizer will kill the sound! HD 202II has the best sound in that segment.



What Q slope and extensions in lower segments!!
The only thing HD 202 produces is thick bloated mid bass!
They have already killed your sound,equaliser can not hurt you much more.


----------

